# The New Generation Of Magnets Are Great



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 30, 2016)

for getting steel particles out of your eye...keep one by your first aid kit


----------



## davidh (Mar 31, 2016)

never would have thought of that. . .  
i use my little very strong ones for finding studs in the wall.  
the really strong mags will jump right on a nail or screw when you wipe it across the wall surface with a clean sheet of paper between it and the wall. . .


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 31, 2016)

I used a magnet for that purpose once.  I was later told by  my ophthalmologist never to use a magnet as it can twist the steel and cause significant damage.  It did feel good when I got the steel out after the resident at the ER wasn't able to. 

disclaimer, I now see multiple images in that eye from the damage that was done then so use caution and due consideration.


----------



## John Hasler (Mar 31, 2016)

RJSakowski said:


> I used a magnet for that purpose once. I was later told by my ophthalmologist never to use a magnet as it can twist the steel and cause significant damage.


Seems like that will depend on just how it is in there.  I don't see how a magnet could do more damage than the core drill they like to use, and if you get the steel out quickly it won't have time to rust.


----------



## eugene13 (Mar 31, 2016)

the best way to get a chip out of your eye is to roll a Q-tip over it, that's the way the Dr. does it, and the sooner you get it out the better.  If you don't have a Q-tip get someone to lick it out, sounds gross but it works.


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 1, 2016)

Used to keep a pack of gopher matches in the tool box for that. Rip one out and the fuzzy end will grab a chip pretty well. No lint left behind like a cotton swab.


----------



## John Hasler (Apr 1, 2016)

Tony Wells said:


> Used to keep a pack of gopher matches in the tool box for that. Rip one out and the fuzzy end will grab a chip pretty well. No lint left behind like a cotton swab.


"Gopher match"?


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 1, 2016)

Well, uhhh.......paper matches like we used to get at hotels/motels/bars. That's what we call them down South here.


----------



## John Hasler (Apr 1, 2016)

Tony Wells said:


> Well, uhhh.......paper matches like we used to get at hotels/motels/bars. That's what we call them down South here.


Up here we just call them "matches".


----------



## Steve Shannon (Apr 1, 2016)

Aka "book matches."


 Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Apr 1, 2016)

Sorry to go in a different direction. But, the gopher match brought back memories.  Has anyone used a match book cover to set ignition points?


----------



## John Hasler (Apr 1, 2016)

Mark in Indiana said:


> Sorry to go in a different direction. But, has anyone used a match book cover to set ignition points?


No, but I've used "That looks about right" when I had to get the tractor running again out in the field so that I could get back to the farm and fix it right.


----------



## stupoty (Apr 1, 2016)

I tried for ages to get a splinter out of my fingure with a magnet, didn't work, ended up digging it out with a craft knife turned out it was brass, bahhh.

Stuart


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Apr 1, 2016)

FINGER SPLINTERS YOU JUST CHEW OUT


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 1, 2016)

Mark in Indiana said:


> Sorry to go in a different direction. But, the gopher match brought back memories. Has anyone used a match book cover to set ignition points?



No, but I heard you could use a thin, well worn dime.  If that didn't work try two nickles.


----------



## roadie33 (Apr 1, 2016)

I used to work in communications running copper wire and  fiber optics. Did a lot of splicing of the Fiber and I have a piece if the Fiber in one thumb that I tried to get out, used craft knife, my Doc tried once and it's still in there. Every now and then it works up to surface and I try to get to it, but it just eludes the tweezers and anything else I try.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Apr 1, 2016)

_I have used the cellophane from the outside of the pack to adjust the advance opening of Harley's back when they still had points._
_*G*_


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 2, 2016)

After using a air motor and carbide burr, I rub 80 grit abrasive cloth pretty hard in one direction across the hand. The extra sharp abrasive edges seem to grab the little needles left by the air motor work.

Of course, some of the best tweezers are your nice tight dial calipers, or 0-1" OD mic


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Apr 2, 2016)

roadie33 said:


> I used to work in communications running copper wire and  fiber optics. Did a lot of splicing of the Fiber and I have a piece if the Fiber in one thumb that I tried to get out, used craft knife, my Doc tried once and it's still in there. Every now and then it works up to surface and I try to get to it, but it just eludes the tweezers and anything else I try.


vacuum ..like from brake bleeder // distributor tester


----------



## Steve Shannon (Apr 2, 2016)

I was a jeweler for eight years before returning to college to become and engineer.  During that time we had a surprising number of people who would come in to have us use our eye loupes and very fine tweezers to remove splinters.


 Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## Wireaddict (Apr 2, 2016)

Book matches were called "gopher" matches because they didn't stay lit very well in the wind so you always had to gopher another one.  And although I never set the breaker point gap in a distributor or magneto I was told you could use a book or gopher match to make sure the points were clean & free of oil.  I tried this & it worked for me but I heard later that you shouldn't because at least some of these matches had a wax coating on them that could insulate the points.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Apr 2, 2016)

that splinter won't bother you again.


----------



## uncle harry (Apr 2, 2016)

T Bredehoft said:


> No, but I heard you could use a thin, well worn dime.  If that didn't work try two nickles.



An early '50's Popular science tip was to use 3 layers of map paper. Today that might read 4 or 5 layers.


----------



## TommyD (Apr 2, 2016)

Not for the eyes but if a small sliver is above the skin surface we would use our dial calipers to yank it out.

My daughter got a set of odd looking magnets for Easter, kinda elongated egg shape and powerful. They will attract each other through the palm/ back of my hand or through my fat fingers


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 2, 2016)

Tommy, here's a trick for those. Hold them tightly between the thumb and forefinger sideways () gap() but allow a gap, then toss them gently upwards. They will attract each other, naturally, but bounce off a few times and make a rattling noise as they repeat this on the way down as you catch them.

Those are Magnetite IIRC. Naturally magnetic.


----------



## Spike (Apr 3, 2016)

Mark in Indiana said:


> Sorry to go in a different direction. But, the gopher match brought back memories.  Has anyone used a match book cover to set ignition points?



I did this a few times long ago in an old Mopar with a dual point distributor! Worked so well I didn't have to mess with it till it came time to replace the points. 

As for magnets, I have found many uses for old computer hard drive magnets. From a mig stinger holder to keeping a flag on the wall of the shop. Super strong little things.
-Spike


----------



## ProfessorGuy (Apr 5, 2016)

We have extremely beat up softwood plank floors in our log cabin.  My wife, who loves being barefoot, gets splinters in her feet regularly.  As a watchmaker, I have tools for tiny work.  So I use my 4x loupe and #2 or #5 stainless tweezers (depending on the size of the wound) and can do pretty fine surgery.

As an aside:  Take it from me, if you want to temporarily cool your ardor for someone, look at the bottoms of their (often bare) feet at high-magnification!  Takes me a few hours to shake it off.

Also, because I am trying to build steel springs and other delicate parts *which must not become magnetized*, I try to keep all non-motor magnets out of my shop.  This is increasingly difficult as more and more tools incorporate them.


----------

